# Looking to buy,chainguard for 1938 Elgin Bluebird



## bikesnbuses (Jul 26, 2011)

I have a 38 Bluebird without an original chain guard....  maybe someone here can direct me to one? Jerry Jr from Chestnut Hollow said he thinks they were reproduced in small quantity at one point? ANY help appreciated..and yes,I know it wont be cheap  Thank you,Jeff  Heres a pic of a 38 Elgin Bluebird WITH a chain guard (NOT mine..pics borrowed from this site)


----------



## MartyW (Jul 26, 2011)

I have an original one in my garage but am working on the road for a couple weeks. I will let you know when I get back.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jul 26, 2011)

Excellent..PM sent


----------



## sm2501 (Jul 26, 2011)

Hey...that's my bike!!!


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jul 26, 2011)

sm2501 said:


> Hey...that's my bike!!!




Sorry I used your pic..VERY nice bike by the way! Mines not QUITE as nice..  Mines a "standard Bluebird" and a little rustier ..


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jul 26, 2011)

.................


----------



## MaxGlide (Jul 26, 2011)

What a coincidence! I have a chain guard in my garage and all I need is a Bluebird to go with it!!!


----------



## rockabillyjay (Jul 26, 2011)

I was just going to say I sold one to a guy in San Diego years ago, but I think you already found that one!


----------



## MartyW (Jul 26, 2011)

rockabillyjay said:


> I was just going to say I sold one to a guy in San Diego years ago, but I think you already found that one!




Yep that is the same one Rockabillyjay!




MaxGlide said:


> What a coincidence! I have a chain guard in my garage and all I need is a Bluebird to go with it!!!





I have a 38 Bluebird frame if you are interested.......


----------



## volksboy57 (Jan 19, 2017)

MaxGlide said:


> What a coincidence! I have a chain guard in my garage and all I need is a Bluebird to go with it!!!




Do you still have that elgin chainguard? I need to get one


----------

